# Digitising VHS tapes



## balanga (Jun 7, 2019)

Is it possible to digitise VHS tapes under FreeBSD?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 7, 2019)

The better question is, is it possible to capture video on FreeBSD. The fact the video comes from a VHS tape is irrelevant. Videorecoders simply output a composite or s-video signal. You just need a capture device that can capture from composite and/or s-video.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jun 7, 2019)

SirDice said:


> The fact the video comes from a VHS tape is irrelevant.


What do elephants have to do with it?


----------



## balanga (Jun 7, 2019)

SirDice said:


> The better question is, is it possible to capture video on FreeBSD. The fact the video comes from a VHS tape is irrelevant. Videorecoders simply output a composite or s-video signal. You just need a capture device that can capture from composite and/or s-video.



I have a device which comes with Windows software. How do I tell if the device is supported by FreeBSD?

Presumably plug the device in and run lsusb to find out if FreeBSD recognises it and see what it is called...

And assuming it is, what should I look for in terms of software?


----------



## balanga (Jun 7, 2019)

balanga said:


> Presumably plug the device in and run lsusb to find out if FreeBSD recognises it and see what it is called...



It's an eb1a:2861 eMPIA Techonolgy device


----------



## balanga (Jun 7, 2019)

Looking at https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=em28xx&sektion=&manpath=freebsd-release-ports

it looks as though I need to run webcamd... so am wondering whether I might be able to use multimedia/vlc to capture any outpot....


----------



## tingo (Jun 7, 2019)

or ffmpeg...


----------



## aragats (Jun 8, 2019)

balanga said:


> it looks as though I need to run webcamd





tingo said:


> or ffmpeg...


Yes, `ffmpeg` makes more sense and lets you capture in a lossless form to process later. Most likely, it will be in _v4l_ format.
The following example perfectly works in FreeBSD (adjust the standard as needed, you may omit it completely):
	
	



```
ffmpeg -f v4l2 -standard PAL -i /dev/video0 -c:v libx264 -preset ultrafast -crf 0 output.mkv
```
Since `webcamd` is Linux stuff, just follow recommendations for Linux, I have done such captures 15 years ago in Linux, it was straight forward.


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 10, 2019)

Many computer TV tuners have an analog input via RCA jacks. Perhaps you could use this for input with a device node from webcamd.

I just bought an IEEE1394 firewire contoller to test with. It appears that many of the ports that supported firewire are gone.
Previously I used Kino on Linux to capture..


----------



## balanga (Jun 10, 2019)

I've just come across Virtualdub, which I'm trying on Windows.  Is there anything like it for FreeBSD?


----------



## aragats (Jun 10, 2019)

balanga said:


> Virtualdub... Is there anything like it for FreeBSD?


Because you like to have a GUI?

multimedia/avidemux used to have GUI, not sure about now.
Are you able to capture with `ffmpeg`? If not, I doubt anything will help. IMHO, it's better to capture first in a lossless format, and then use whatever you like (GUI or CLI) to process.
Also, you can check it visually with `mplayer`, but it has to be compiled with _V4L_ support (use ports, not `pkg`):
	
	



```
mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l2:device=/dev/video0
```



Phishfry said:


> I used Kino on Linux to capture


_Kino_ is based on _ffmpeg_.


----------



## balanga (Jun 10, 2019)

aragats said:


> ```
> ffmpeg -f v4l2 -standard PAL -i /dev/video0 -c:v libx264 -preset ultrafast -crf 0 output.mkv
> ```


I don't have a /dev/video0.... Maybe I've mssed something...

Running `webcamd` shows`webcamd [-d ugen2.3] -N vendor-0xeb1a-product-0x2861 -S unknown -M 0`
`lsusb` shows
`Bus /dev/usb Device /dev/ugen2.3: ID eb1a:2861 eMPIA Technology, Inc.`
so my capture card seems to be recognised.


----------



## aragats (Jun 10, 2019)

Do you start `webcamd` as a service? If yes, add the following lines in /etc/rc.conf:
	
	



```
webcamd_enable="YES"
webcamd_0_flags="-d 2.3 -i 0 -v 0"
```
or just run as root:
	
	



```
webcamd -d 2.3 -i 0 -v 0
```


----------



## balanga (Jun 11, 2019)

I have the above settings in /etc/rc.conf as well as the following in /boot/loader.conf:
	
	



```
cuse_load="YES"
```
but don't see a /dev/video0.

I notice that `webcamd -s` has a million options one of which might give me a clue as to what else I need to do.... Among these options there are 13 em28xx-* options, one of which may be help show what's missing. Here are those which reference 'video', although I'm really out of my depth trying to figure out what may be missing...


> em28xx-video.isoc_debug=0 <int>
> >enable debug messages [isoc transfers]
> 
> em28xx-video.disable_vbi=0 <int>
> ...


----------



## balanga (Jun 11, 2019)

Whilst checking out '*linux vhs to digital*' I came across this video which uses something called OBS which I've never heard of although it seems to exist for FreeBSD - multimedia/obs-studio... 

Anyone tried it?


----------



## balanga (Jun 11, 2019)

Just a quick update on my digitising VHS tapes journey....

I've just discovered that OBS is able take input from my cheap capture card when I select the source as Video Capture Device (V4L2) - Nice to know that  V4L2 works on FreeBSD.

Looks like I need to spend some time playing with my new toy...


----------



## balanga (Jun 13, 2019)

aragats said:


> ```
> ffmpeg -f v4l2 -standard PAL -i /dev/video0 -c:v libx264 -preset ultrafast -crf 0 output.mkv
> ```



I finally managed to get the above to work and then after finding this guide I tried to adapt it to FreeBSD using:-

```
ffmpeg -f v4l2 -standard PAL -thread_queue_size 512 -i /dev/video0 -f alsa -thread_queue_size 512 -i hw:2,0 -vcodec libx264 -preset superfast -crf 25 -s 720x576 -r 25 -aspect 4:3 -acodec libmp3lame -b:a 128k -channels 2 -ar 48000 out.av
```
but the problem is trying to get audio recorded. `-f alsa` does not work, so I have either not installed something or am using the wrong device name. 

Is there a FreeBSD equivalent of this:- 


> *Detecting the audio input*
> The following command will detect the audio input.
> cat /proc/asound/cards
> 0 [PCH            ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH
> ...


----------



## Keve (Jun 13, 2019)

Perhaps `cat /dev/sndstat`


----------



## balanga (Jun 13, 2019)

Keve said:


> Perhaps `cat /dev/sndstat`




```
root@T530:~ # cat /dev/sndstat
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Realtek ALC269 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> (play/rec) default
pcm1: <Realtek ALC269 (Internal Analog Mic)> (rec)
pcm2: <Intel Panther Point (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm3: <Intel Panther Point (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm4: <Intel Panther Point (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm5: <USB audio> (rec)
No devices installed from userspace.
```

pcm5 is the capture device. I can't figure out how to get ffmpeg to use this device.  

using `-f pcm5` doesn't work.


----------



## shkhln (Jun 13, 2019)

Crowdsourcing RTFMs, as usual?



balanga said:


> `-f pcm5`



That would be `-f oss -i /dev/dsp5`.


----------



## balanga (Jun 13, 2019)

shkhln said:


> Crowdsourcing RTFMs, as usual?
> 
> 
> 
> That would be `-f oss -i /dev/dsp5`.



I tried:-

```
ffmpeg -f v4l2 -standard PAL -i /dev/video0 -f oss -i /dev/dsp5 -c:v libx264 -preset superfast -crf 25 -s 720x576 -t 30 output.mkv
```
and got the likes of:-

```
[matroska @ 0x805e37c00] Non-monotonous DTS in output stream 0:1; previous: 12368, current: 12358; changing to 12368. This may result in incorrect timestamps in the output file.
[libvorbis @ 0x805e0bc00] Queue input is backward in time
[matroska @ 0x805e37c00] Non-monotonous DTS in output stream 0:1; previous: 12420, current: 12410; changing to 12420. This may result in incorrect timestamps in the output file.
[libvorbis @ 0x805e0bc00] Queue input is backward in time52 bitrate=1486.5kbits/s speed=1.76x   
    Last message repeated 6 times
```

...still no sound....


----------



## SirDice (Jun 13, 2019)

I very much doubt your VHS tapes contain DTS audio. I'm also quite sure your capture card doesn't either. Use something like PCM (uncompressed) or convert the analog audio to MP3.


----------



## balanga (Jun 13, 2019)

SirDice said:


> I very much doubt your VHS tapes contain DTS audio. I'm also quite sure your capture card doesn't either. Use something like PCM (uncompressed) or convert the analog audio to MP3.


It's only a cheap capture card...

So how do I get ffmpeg to use PCM in this command?

```
ffmpeg -f v4l2 -standard PAL -i /dev/video0 -f oss -i /dev/dsp5 -c:v libx264 -preset superfast -crf 25 -s 720x576 -t 30 output.mkv
```
Getting sound working has always been a bit of a black art for me...

And looking at pcm() leaves my head spinning.


----------



## aragats (Jun 13, 2019)

balanga said:


> Getting sound working has always been a bit of a black art for me...


If it's only to digitize old tapes, the simplest work-around will be capturing analog sound separately.
Then the tracks can be glued together by _ffmpeg_:
	
	



```
ffmpeg -i <video-file> -i <audio-file> -map 0:v -map 1:a -c copy output.mkv
```
Instead of _copy_ you can use actual codecs.


----------



## balanga (Jun 16, 2019)

aragats said:


> If it's only to digitize old tapes, the simplest work-around will be capturing analog sound separately.



I haven't found any way to get sound out of the VCR... at least not on FreeBSD. I did manage to capture sound on Windows, but then I was unable to capture any Video. 

`cat /dev/sndstat` shows:

```
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Realtek ALC269 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> (play/rec) default
pcm1: <Realtek ALC269 (Internal Analog Mic)> (rec)
pcm2: <Intel Panther Point (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm3: <Intel Panther Point (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm4: <Intel Panther Point (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm5: <USB audio> (rec)
No devices installed from userspace.
```

so I guess I need to use pcm5 to capture sound but don't know how...

Should I be able to use pcm5 as a sound source and output the sound via my laptops speakers?


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 16, 2019)

balanga said:


> Should I be able to use pcm5 as a sound source and output the sound via my laptops speakers?


Yes. I would concentrate more on the capture program recieving the audio stream than on speaker output.


I happen to be testing FreeBSD Firewire capture. Just for testing I hooked up a Panasonic VHS analog source to my Firewire enabled Sony camcorder and was able to capture analog that way. Camcorder has a jack for RCA video and audio.
So the camera is doing the analog to digital conversion. It is a very usable method.

Capturing separate A/V streams is frought with problems. Especially any footage of length. For short clips syncing might work out.


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 16, 2019)

Did you see the write up our forum admin left us for OBS streaming?








						Create your own video streaming server with Linux
					

Live video streaming is incredibly popular—and it's still growing.




					opensource.com
				




Looking at these screens I have a hard time believing this program won't capture both audio and video.
Concentrate on that.
This article is about streaming but I see these clues just from the writeup:
*File* > *Settings*. Click on the *Stream* section, and set *Stream Type*


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 16, 2019)

Seeing how I am interested in this topic i bought the $10US ebay special.
EasyCap. A USB capture stick. Many versions produced.





						Easycap - LinuxTVWiki
					






					linuxtv.org
				




This is the first hotplug. No drivers or V4L

```
Jun 16 18:01:54 X9SRL kernel: ugen1.4: <ARKMICRO USB2.0 PC CAMERA> at usbus1
Jun 16 18:01:55 X9SRL kernel: uaudio0 on uhub2
Jun 16 18:01:55 X9SRL kernel: uaudio0: <USB2.0 MIC> on usbus1
Jun 16 18:01:55 X9SRL kernel: uaudio0: No playback.
Jun 16 18:01:55 X9SRL kernel: uaudio0: Record: 48000 Hz, 1 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
Jun 16 18:01:55 X9SRL kernel: uaudio0: No MIDI sequencer.
Jun 16 18:01:55 X9SRL kernel: pcm0: <USB audio> on uaudio0
Jun 16 18:01:55 X9SRL kernel: uaudio0: No HID volume keys found.
```


Just installed multimedia/obs-studio and see these very pertinent instructions:

```
Message from pulseaudio-12.2_5:

Pulseaudio tries to determine default values for FreeBSD OSS driver at first
start, based on /dev/sndstat output. The hw.snd.default_unit sysctl may affect
these values, but restart of the Pulseaudio might be needed to rescan it again,
e.g. `pacmd exit`.

Pulseaudio has separate input and output configure lines. You can change them
with using following commands:

To change the default sink (output):
# pacmd set-default-sink 3
To change the default source (input):
# pacmd set-default-source 3

This can also be set in /usr/local/etc/pulse/default.pa

Replace the number '3' with the new default you want to set.

The audio/freedesktop-sound-theme is needed if the default sound files
are uncommented in the /usr/local/etc/pulse/default.pa file.
Message from jackit-0.125.0_8:

======================================================================
It is recommended to run Jack with real-time priority (-R).

The recommended way to start Jack is to add the following
lines to /etc/rc.conf:

jackd_enable="YES"
jackd_user="{your-jack-user}"
jackd_rtprio="YES"
jackd_args="-R -doss -r{sample-rate} -p1024 -n3 -w16 \
            --capture /dev/dsp{N} --playback /dev/dsp{N}"

Where:
- your-jack-user: is the user who is going to use jack; currently
                  only one user is supported
- sample-rate: can be 44100, 48000, etc.
- /dev/dsp{N}: your OSS devices, usually /dev/dsp0

Please note that the port option COOKEDMODE is "on" by default, which
makes your system to automatically scale the sample-rate between
Jack and audio hardware. One reason COOKEDMODE=on is because
Jack's OSS driver doesn't support some sample-rate and hardware
combinations when COOKEDMODE=off. To achieve the best sound quality
please make sure your hardware natively supports the sample-rate set
in jackd_args, and set COOKEDMODE=off.
```

I will let you know how this works for me.


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 17, 2019)

I did not like obs-studio so I fell back on something that I do like such as multimedia/kdenlive and it offers capture option.
Have you tried it balanga ?


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 17, 2019)

I just finished previewing multimedia/cinelerra-gg and it looks real nice. Has a record feature for video capturing.


----------



## balanga (Jun 17, 2019)

Phishfry said:


> Yes. I would concentrate more on the capture program recieving the audio stream than on speaker output.



I'm can't manage to capture any audio stream from the device and suspect I haven't configured it properly, even though `pcm5: <USB audio> (rec)` is identified, as is `Bus /dev/usb Device /dev/ugen2.3: ID eb1a:2861 eMPIA Technology, Inc.`...

Not sure what else, if anything I need to install..


----------



## balanga (Jun 17, 2019)

Phishfry said:


> Seeing how I am interested in this topic i bought the $10US ebay special.
> EasyCap. A USB capture stick. Many versions produced.
> 
> 
> ...



This is the EasyCAP device I have:-


> *Empia EasyCAP*
> The Empia EasyCAP is based on the EM2860 chip from Empia.
> 
> *Components Used*
> ...



It's the Audio support I'm having problems with.... How do I tell if an *Em28xx Audio* ALSA soundcard for capturing sound has been created?


> This is the first hotplug. No drivers or V4L
> 
> ```
> Jun 16 18:01:54 X9SRL kernel: ugen1.4: <ARKMICRO USB2.0 PC CAMERA> at usbus1
> ...


I get something similar when I plug the device in:-

```
ugen2.3: <vendor 0xeb1a product 0x2861> at usbus2
uaudio0 on uhub3
uaudio0: <vendor 0xeb1a product 0x2861, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 3> on usbus2
uaudio0: No playback.
uaudio0: Record: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Record: 44100 Hz, 2 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Record: 32000 Hz, 2 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Record: 16000 Hz, 2 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Record: 8000 Hz, 2 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: No MIDI sequencer.
pcm5: <USB audio> on uaudio0
uaudio0: No HID volume keys found.
```



> Just installed multimedia/obs-studio and see these very pertinent instructions:
> 
> ```
> Message from pulseaudio-12.2_5:
> ...



Do I need to be running pulseaudio? I've installed it but haven't done anything with it assuming it magically autoconfigures itself...


----------



## aragats (Jun 17, 2019)

balanga said:


> I'm can't manage to capture any audio stream from the device and suspect I haven't configured it properly


I just checked my setup:
	
	



```
% dmesg | grep uaudio
uaudio0 on uhub4
uaudio0: <Logitech Logitech USB Headset, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.27, addr 2> on usbus2
uaudio0: Play: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Play: 44100 Hz, 2 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Play: 40000 Hz, 2 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Play: 32000 Hz, 2 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Play: 24000 Hz, 2 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Play: 22050 Hz, 2 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Play: 16000 Hz, 2 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Play: 11025 Hz, 2 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Play: 8000 Hz, 2 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Record: 48000 Hz, 1 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Record: 44100 Hz, 1 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Record: 40000 Hz, 1 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Record: 32000 Hz, 1 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Record: 24000 Hz, 1 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Record: 22050 Hz, 1 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Record: 16000 Hz, 1 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Record: 11025 Hz, 1 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Record: 8000 Hz, 1 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: No MIDI sequencer.
pcm5: <USB audio> on uaudio0
```
The *pcm5* has to be handled by /dev/dsp5, so the following perfectly captures my voice through a microphone:
	
	



```
ffmpeg -f oss -i /dev/dsp5 out.wav
```


----------



## balanga (Jun 18, 2019)

`dmesg | grep uaudio`

```
uaudio0 on uhub3
uaudio0: <vendor 0xeb1a product 0x2861, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 3> on usbus2
uaudio0: No playback.
uaudio0: Record: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Record: 44100 Hz, 2 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Record: 32000 Hz, 2 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Record: 16000 Hz, 2 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Record: 8000 Hz, 2 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: No MIDI sequencer.
pcm5: <USB audio> on uaudio0
uaudio0: No HID volume keys found.
```
`ffmpeg -f oss -i /dev/dsp5 out.wav`
produces a file full of binary zeroes..... which is a pity since this captures the video just fine
`ffmpeg -f v4l2 -standard PAL -i /dev/video0 -c:v libx264 -preset ultrafast -crf 0 output.mkv`

Maybe this device is not fully supported on FreeBSD.... How would I invoke the Audio capture on Ubuntu, since it is likely to have better support there?


----------



## aragats (Jun 18, 2019)

You may need to tweak _ffmpeg_'s parameters for raw audio.


----------



## balanga (Jun 24, 2019)

aragats said:


> You may need to tweak _ffmpeg_'s parameters for raw audio.



Thanks fot the suggestion, but before trying to tweak any parameters is there any way of telling if whether I am able to capture *any* sort of Audio? I'm not really sure if the driver is capable of capturing Audio.... I know the device is capable because I can capture Audio on Windows,


----------



## The_Paya (Jul 29, 2019)

This worked for me (with an USB "EzCap" capture device, as the 'third' sound card (/dev/dsp2;/dev/mixer2)):
Make sure volume is 100, by default it was 0.
`# mixer -f /dev/mixer2 mic 100:100
Setting the mixer mic from 0:0 to 100:100.`
Replace PTS (or rather, use instead of DTS) by using 'asetpts' in ffmpeg on the audio filter chain, my device only supports one sample/format (s16le/48khz/2ch), no need to specify the format in my case.
`# ffmpeg -f oss -i /dev/dsp2 -filter:a "asetpts=N/SR/TB" test.wav`
Otherwise you get the typical error:
`Non-monotonous DTS in output stream 0:1; previous: 4361, current: 497; changing to 4362. This may result in incorrect timestamps in the output file.`
Seems to come from a weird clock/timestamp from the audio driver or hardware.

The "math" of "asetpts=N/SR/TB" comes from: counting samples instead of following the device's timestamp, so expect "not perfect" synchronization.


----------



## JLAIP (Jul 30, 2019)

I don't know if this is still relevant, but I did this—transfer a bunch of VHS tapes to DVDs—a few years ago.
After messing about with two or three "VHS-to-PC" gizmos that produced, at best, _variable_ results, I ended up buying a used Magnavox DVR, plugging the VHS into the DVR and (easily) burning the tapes directly to DVDs in far less time...and with much less fuss...than messing about with wires, gadgets and computers. As well, the video/sound quality of the resultant DVDs were analogous to the original VHS tapes.

It's worth noting that I used a Panasonic Pro VCR (with the older 19 micron GX4 video heads) for playback, so the source quality was at a higher level than what you'd get from a standard home VHS recorder. If you've got alotta VHS tapes or tapes that're important to you, it might be worth having them professionally transferred (by a local video lab or production facility) rather than messing about on your own with home-level gear.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Jul 30, 2019)

I resorted to the same technique - far easier. Cheaper in my case because a buddy had a VHS to DVD recorder he let me borrow


----------



## Deleted member 67862 (Apr 15, 2022)

Does anyone know if EasyCAP devices utilizing Syntek STK1160 chip are supported on FreeBSD? I would like to digitalize tapes as well, STK1160 is supported by the Linux kernel but I'm not sure if it will work with FreeBSD.


----------



## aragats (Apr 16, 2022)

hunter0one said:


> Does anyone know if EasyCAP devices utilizing Syntek STK1160 chip are supported on FreeBSD? I would like to digitalize tapes as well, STK1160 is supported by the Linux kernel but I'm not sure if it will work with FreeBSD.


Searching/grepping the source tree of 13.0 doesn't reveal any evidences of it...

[EDIT]In Linux it appeared in the version 3.7, i.e. almost 10 years ago.


----------



## Deleted member 67862 (Apr 16, 2022)

aragats said:


> Searching/grepping the source tree of 13.0 doesn't reveal any evidences of it...
> 
> [EDIT]In Linux it appeared in the version 3.7, i.e. almost 10 years ago.


That's a pretty big difference. I really hope it at least gets included as an option for the FreeBSD kernel soon. Most EasyCAP AV to Digital capture cards and clones use this: https://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Easycap#Known_Easycap_devices


----------



## hardworkingnewbie (Apr 16, 2022)

hunter0one said:


> Does anyone know if EasyCAP devices utilizing Syntek STK1160 chip are supported on FreeBSD? I would like to digitalize tapes as well, STK1160 is supported by the Linux kernel but I'm not sure if it will work with FreeBSD.


EasyCAP devices are cheap garbage and a waste of time AND money! I mean you want to digitize your old memories and treasures, and really think some el cheapo 10$ gadget coming from China will do that job in a way that really values your little treasures and makes them shine again? Forget it, not happening in this life! Most likely if you digitize videos with that garbage audio and video will be out of sync, you will have jitter and other unwanted side effects.

What you really need is a somewhat decent and old SVHS DVD recorder (e.g. from Panasonic), because these had really good analog to digital converters build in plus some other stuff, the investment is in the range of 2-300$.


----------



## Deleted member 67862 (Apr 18, 2022)

hardworkingnewbie said:


> EasyCAP devices are cheap garbage and a waste of time AND money! I mean you want to digitize your old memories and treasures, and really think some el cheapo 10$ gadget coming from China will do that job in a way that really values your little treasures and makes them shine again? Forget it, not happening in this life! Most likely if you digitize videos with that garbage audio and video will be out of sync, you will have jitter and other unwanted side effects.
> 
> What you really need is a somewhat decent and old SVHS DVD recorder (e.g. from Panasonic), because these had really good analog to digital converters build in plus some other stuff, the investment is in the range of 2-300$.


Looks just fine here:




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDVxLVz8PVE_


VHS is not exactly the prettiest quality, it cant get much more pixel perfect until the day we get AI upscaling perfected.

All I want to know is if this card will work on FreeBSD.


----------



## Deleted member 67862 (May 17, 2022)

I'm starting to see what you mean hardworkingnewbie , all of the EasyCAP devices I've gotten my hands on from Amazon haven't even worked with _Linux_ - and I've got one identical to one of the tutorials. I'm starting to think they're just throwing some junk cards that aren't the same inside the plastic. Using Linux almost feels filthy at this point when all my other devices use FreeBSD, so I'm probably just gonna use some dedicated device to convert the tapes.


----------

